# Borla Exhaust?



## kaotic350 (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi everyone, 

I'm a new member here, and just got my 03 350 a few months ago, pre-owned, but it's still all stock. 

I'm going to start modding it, and was looking into a Borla dual exhaust. Anyone have this on their car? How do you like it? 

I've seen it on this site on sale:


http://www.proficientperformance.co..._Code=BOR-140045&Category_Code=&Store_Code=PP

If you have feedback on this brand, please post. Thanks in advance!

Also, any ideas on air intake? is it worth the money?


Rob


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

my friend has a 350Z and from his research on my350z.com he said most people rave bout stillens exhaust


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

psuLemon said:


> my friend has a 350Z and from his research on my350z.com he said most people rave bout stillens exhaust


on a side note since can't edit for some reason, my friend says many go with the borla cuz its less expensive and still very good.


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

You lucky bastard, you got a Z. Oh how i want one too. :cheers: anyways welcome to the forums. Get some reading done, cuz there's a lot you can learn, blah blah blah..

like psulemon says it's cheap but gives out a good value. If it were me, i would work on the suspension as you already have ~280hp. Think about how you are going to install, the muffler or whatever your going for, cuz once you get it that's it. Gives us a pic, i'd like to see that Z. :thumbup:


----------



## Shifter (May 25, 2005)

i have heard the borla before, and boy, it does sound good. as far as intake goes. if you want noise, an open filter. but a k&n filter will be the same sound and get you more HP out of your stock airbox. because your airbox gets cooler air than a short ram, and a K&N gets mad airflow.


----------

